# Uber quest is bullshit



## Johnnycash362 (Dec 3, 2018)

These quests would be great if it were Monday through Sunday . How in the hell do people drive this much ? And uber only rewards the most when its 70-80 rides . You would literally half to be in your car doing 20 rides or more a day to complete this . I don't know maybe im not doing it right ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Johnnycash362 said:


> These quests would be great if it were Monday through Sunday . How in the hell do people drive this much ? And uber only rewards the most when its 70-80 rides . You would literally half to be in your car doing 20 rides or more a day to complete this . I don't know maybe im not doing it right ?
> View attachment 306072


They are trying to get you to total off your car, so you will end up needing rides later. Think on the long term....


----------



## Johnnycash362 (Dec 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> They are trying to get you to total off your car, so you will end up needing rides later. Think on the long term....


Lmao i know right . You would be needing to use uber Express pool


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnnycash362 said:


> These quests would be great if it were Monday through Sunday . How in the hell do people drive this much ? And uber only rewards the most when its 70-80 rides . You would literally half to be in your car doing 20 rides or more a day to complete this . I don't know maybe im not doing it right ?
> View attachment 306072


Well
It FITS RIGHT IN

WITH THE " UBER THEME" !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I remember the good ole days when 120 got you 5 bills.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Quests? Who gets those? I haven't seen a quest in a very, very, very long time.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Johnnycash362 said:


> These quests would be great if it were Monday through Sunday . How in the hell do people drive this much ? And uber only rewards the most when its 70-80 rides . You would literally half to be in your car doing 20 rides or more a day to complete this . I don't know maybe im not doing it right ?
> View attachment 306072


I used to hit this no problem when I was full time. It's the 70 for the weekend that is hard. 20 trips a day isn't that much for FT.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

These incentives are for full time drivers.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

EphLux said:


> These incentives are for full time drivers.


I am part time and I get the quests.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

How does a driver get quests? Is it random? Based on ratings? Number of rides? What?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> How does a driver get quests? Is it random? Based on ratings? Number of rides? What?


I don't know the criteria, but I would assume it's market based and probably some other variables.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Quests? Who gets those? I haven't seen a quest in a very, very, very long time.


I get 2 a week here in chicago. They are generally 55 or 60 rides mon-thur and fri-sat. $ amount is 60-90. They pay for the gas I use. Lyft's suck and are generally unattainable.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks. I haven't seen a questions yet. Does it come thru email or app message?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Our quests here are for the downtown core. They changed it a month or two ago, so now it's cumulative for each ride you do. So if it's a $2, do 1 ride you will get the $2, do 2, you get $4, 3 you get $6. Etc etc. And typically they are during peak times (bars closing for example) so they stack with surges a lot. Here when it was do X rides during a set time period like OP posted, I could only hit it 50% of the time.



Coyotex said:


> Thanks. I haven't seen a questions yet. Does it come thru email or app message?


It will show up in your app. They are market based. Lyft, the are BOTH market based + Rider based. In that Lyft will send Streaks to certain riders, and they can be different streaks for different riders in the same market. Example, I might get a Streak, but my wife doesn't. Same thing with Lyft's "Boosted" zones.

On Uber, swipe up to show your Trip Planner. There is a "See Upcoming Promotions" box, click that. The Quests will show up there.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Our quests here are for the downtown core. They changed it a month or two ago, so now it's cumulative for each ride you do. So if it's a $2, do 1 ride you will get the $2, do 2, you get $4, 3 you get $6. Etc etc. And typically they are during peak times (bars closing for example) so they stack with surges a lot. Here when it was do X rides during a set time period like OP posted, I could only hit it 50% of the time.
> 
> 
> It will show up in your app. They are market based. Lyft, the are BOTH market based + Rider based. In that Lyft will send Streaks to certain riders, and they can be different streaks for different riders in the same market. Example, I might get a Streak, but my wife doesn't. Same thing with Lyft's "Boosted" zones.
> ...


Quests are same here in sac now too. Used to be 30 or 40 in the area got you like 30 and 75 or something. Then it changed to downtown core every hour varied $1$2$3 up to 5 trips. Then they raised it to $4$5 but over a 2 hour period up to 5 trips. Now it's back down to $3or$2 over a 4 or 6 hour block up to 5. So dumb.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Quest in my market is day by day. This week it is M-F 8am-10am $2 per ride, 5 rides max. So $10 a day. Not very exciting. Last week it was up to $4 a ride each day with a 5 ride max. Lyft is doing similar amounts, but you have to do 3 in a row or 5 in a row streaks to get it, which can be hard in my market since Lyft isn't as popular.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

This week 70 trips pays $25



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I get 2 a week here in chicago. They are generally 55 or 60 rides mon-thur and fri-sat. $ amount is 60-90. They pay for the gas I use. Lyft's suck and are generally unattainable.


Uber doesnt pay my gas, and I have done over 11k rides


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> This week 70 trips pays $25
> 
> 
> Uber doesnt pay my gas, and I have done over 11k rides


the $$ from the bonuses is enough to pay for fuel is what I meant. I'm at 19000 in 2.5 years ?


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Johnnycash362 said:


> These quests would be great if it were Monday through Sunday . How in the hell do people drive this much ? And uber only rewards the most when its 70-80 rides . You would literally half to be in your car doing 20 rides or more a day to complete this . I don't know maybe im not doing it right ?
> View attachment 306072


Depends on your area. I did 12 rides in 3 1/2 hours on a Wednesday night in Boston.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I get 2 a week here in chicago. They are generally 55 or 60 rides mon-thur and fri-sat. $ amount is 60-90. They pay for the gas I use. Lyft's suck and are generally unattainable.





Delilah5 said:


> This week 70 trips pays $25
> 
> Uber doesnt pay my gas, and I have done over 11k rides


What @25rides7daysaweek meant to say is that the Quest payout $60-$90 is what he uses to pay for gas money. Not that Uber is physically paying for his gas.


----------

